# Nismo Wheels



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I just found out the Nismo wheels for the 350Z's are available.
But for us guys with the Spec-V's,We have to wait, I've been waiting a long time,Some models have all the luck


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

no we dont lol, www.nismo-parts.com has them

good luck getting them- i envy the guy who buys them... i want


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I called and they ran a locate on the wheels and they are really
available.It would take 2 days to get,now if I could stuff those
things on my car Hmmmm


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah- why are we talking about this on the Z forums lol- yeah i would love the nismo wheels, www.nismo-parts.com carries the wheels for the Z too- i believe they run like- 1800.00 w/o tires


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Great wheels but to much money. I would be jealous of anyone with them though...
You can also go to courtesy nissan to get them


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

yeah but the wheels for our cars are like 1100.00 or 1200.00


----------

